# Ocean Navigator



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, excuse my lack of knowledge, but Iâ€™m about to leave the Quartz world with the purchase of my first mech watch. I was thinking about buying one made by Vostok, but I am quite impressed with the look of the Navigator by Ocean. Iâ€™ve been googling but canâ€™t seem to find any reviews or further information about the watch. Does anyone on the forum own one and could give me some info or does anyone know of a link were I can read a review?

Or failing that, what would u recommend; Iâ€™m looking for an auto mech watch, but something unusual for around Â£70.

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Stuart and welcome.









The Ocean you speak of is quite a nice watch, I believe it has a Miyota automatic movement similar to those fitted to Citizen automatic watches.

If that's the case it should give good service for many years.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stuart my choice in your price range would be one of the following Poljot Aviators:



















They are 100% Russian made with good Russian manual wind mechanical movements and have a classic pilot watch design. The 24 - hour version is pretty cool in my opinion.

The Ocean wouldn't let you down, but I would like to bet you would get tired of it quicker than the Poljot Aviators.

Welcome to the world of mecahnical watches


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info, does anyone know the homepage for Ocean?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

novatron1_2 said:


> Thanks for the info, does anyone know the homepage for Ocean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don`t think there is an Ocean home page I _`think`_ they were just a short run made by Poljot who make the `Ocean` chronograph

*Poljot Ocean Chronograph, 3133 , 23 Jewel Movement*


















I used to own a Ocean Navigator which I sold to MarkF, a nice well made watch


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Do you breed spiders Mac?
















Soz.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Do you breed spiders Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























Actually I`m not keen on spiders thanks to _`tricks`_ my eldest sister played on me when I was very young in the `50`s _*`Runaway,Runaway`*_























Mind you I do my best not to hurt the little darlings









Actually she and to a lesser extent my other sister terrorised my two brothers and myself when we were young, & she still scares the







out of me now


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I had a serious toy chuck when a kid in our street tore the legs off a daddy long legs when I was four.









He didn't get invited to my one and only birthday party, when I was four.

The little tw*t.









I'm not keen on spiders either but extract them from the location with respect.









Unlike all the cats I've been owned by.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Stuart, I have one, bought from Mac, it's very nice but due to a manic watch buying spree I am overloaded with choice and never wear it.







It's mint and if you want to give me Â£35 it's yours







Here is is, it has a great engraved caseback too


----------

